# Shot a couple snipe



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot a couple snipe last weekend. I guess that's cool in itself but what's really cool is I was blind in my right eye 5 days prior to that. Lazer eye surgery restored my vision to 20/20 in my right eye, my shooting eye. Yippee-eye-aye!!!

Boy, I've been worried my problem was permanent and I'd have to switch to shooting left-handed. I shot my antelope this year left-handed. Could have went better. It's just awkward switching hands after shooting right-handed for 60 years.

So we're walking the creek jump shooting ducks. 2 snipe get up and I got them both, two shots, dead when they hit the ground. That's with a long-barreled 12 gauge, #4 steel, moderate choke. Man, them little guys are fast.





I got some great snipe (or wood****) recipes. See ya in the recipe section.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You must be hunting a primitive area to find a pull tab beer can.:smile:

Having been through 7 eye surgeries myself for a detached retina, I feel your pain. It's the scariest thing I have experienced in my lifetime. I went blind in my left eye, and now 3 years later I'm 20/30. 

BTW nice dowitchers....I mean snipe.:smile: I have a hell of a time telling the difference so I don't shoot them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> You must be hunting a primitive area to find a pull tab beer can.:smile:
> 
> Having been through 7 eye surgeries myself for a detached retina, I feel your pain. It's the scariest thing I have experienced in my lifetime. I went blind in my left eye, and now 3 years later I'm 20/30.
> 
> BTW nice dowitchers....I mean snipe.:smile: I have a hell of a time telling the difference so I don't shoot them.


Thanks. The place is private and we've pretty much got it cleaned up. This old can was in a dried-up pond.

Dowitcher's get up different, fly different and don't say "SCAIPE" when flushed....UH...and there's never dowichers in Evanston this time of year.

Glad they could fix your eye Fowlmouth.
.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice! Glad to hear about your eye. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good for you Goob, glad to hear your sight came back. And that that lefty shooting didnt mess up your righty shooting lol


-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great job! Glad to hear your eyesight has returned!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

what size shot you use for snipe? I jumped a bunch the other day but didn't shoot because I didn't know what to do with them. I actually thought of you. "goob will have a recipe". next time I jump one I'm gonna shoot (at) it.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

just saw the shot size. #4.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> just saw the shot size. #4.


If I hunt snipe or wood**** only, no ducks, I use 7 1/2 lead, improved cylinder choke through a short barrel, like a quail gun. Nothing faster than a snipe or a wood****. Wood**** are the toughest to hit, they're usually in the trees.

If I'm duck hunting I can't carry any lead shells. Today I got a snipe with #2 steel while jump shooting ducks on a creek.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

im looking forward to the recipes


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

With the size of those snipe I'm guessing you just cut off the beak and eat them whole? Glad they were able to restore the sight Goob, wouldn't want it to effect the ptarmigan hunting!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

neverdrawn said:


> With the size of those snipe I'm guessing you just cut off the beak and eat them whole? Glad they were able to restore the sight Goob, wouldn't want it to effect the ptarmigan hunting!


Don't forget to keep those beaks for kebab skewers and toothpicks though


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> With the size of those snipe I'm guessing you just cut off the beak and eat them whole? Glad they were able to restore the sight Goob, wouldn't want it to effect the ptarmigan hunting!


 Ah, ha, ha, hoe, hoe, hee, hee. Snipe are a little bigger than a morning dove.

Hey in Europe it's common practice to cook snipe whole, guts n all.
.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Don't forget to keep those beaks for kebab skewers and toothpicks though


I'm cooking one snipe with the head attached. Stay tuned.
.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh Goob, makes me wonder if you should be changing your name to One-Eye!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually I think that he needs to do a TV show called Chief Goobeer


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*a redhead*



wyogoob said:


>


The 3rd duck from the top is a female Redhead. It's rare to see a Redhead here in the fall. Hams Fork and Green River have them but not the Bear River around Evingston.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok. Got one goob. Now what do I do with it? 20ga sxs #4 steel


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I been trying to jump shoot ducks but only seem to jump snipe


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Way2go!*



35whelen said:


> Ok. Got one goob. Now what do I do with it? 20ga sxs #4 steel


Way2go!

Pick it and then gut it. Leave the (feathered) head and the legs attached. Soak it all overnight in some lightly salted milk with a splash of vinegar.

I was going to post a snipe recipe but Photobucket won't open.

You can always cook it like one would a dove or quail.

Freezing it until you get a couple more is an option.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Got plucked (mostly). Gonna freeze it for now. Saved the heart couldn’t find a discernible gizzard. Gonna go back. Saw so many snipe but was picky of my shots. Lots of phrags n scary mud and I’m dogless. Might be the cutest critter I ever shot. My girls are excited to eat him


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I severed the head though. I’m donating the skull to a collection of modern animal skulls for a traveling exhibit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Don't forget to keep those beaks for kebab skewers and toothpicks though


Traditionally snipe and wood****s thighs are skewered with the beak to hold the bird together over the fire or in the oven.


After cooking split the head in two at the "smile" Use the beaks as a spoon to scoop out the tasty brains from the other half of the head.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> With the size of those snipe I'm guessing you just cut off the beak and eat them whole? Glad they were able to restore the sight Goob, wouldn't want it to effect the ptarmigan hunting!


Thanks.

I have a sidebar story. We went ptarmigan hunting in late September. My right eye was pretty much useless at that point and I worried about hitting birds....if we seen any.

We were in a new area, scouting, exploring, more than anything. I kept going higher and higher until I finally found some sign - feathers and poop over 12,000 feet elevation! At 12,800 there's fresh sign by a little seep. I lay my gun down, step away and take pictures...uh...you can never have enough pictures of ptarmigan poop and feathers for Kriste's sake.

Then I hear ptarmigan clucking. So I look, and look, and look, towards the noise...nothing...take one step and two ptarmigan flush. Dang, no gun, but at least I got to see a couple.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Snipe Recipes*



35whelen said:


> im looking forward to the recipes


https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/196965-snipe.html


----------

